# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Pierwsze objawy astmy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

ostatnio często nad ranem budze sie i odczuwam tak jakby drapanie w gardle, a przy wydechu charcze i mam ucisk na klatke przy braniu glebokiego oddechu.
Podczas wysilku czy tez w pracy jest wszystko ok.

Od kilku lat mam alergie glownie na pylki i zażywam loratadyne w okresie wiosenno-letnim

Czy to mogą być poczatki astmy??

Do lekarza ciężko się dostać i trzeba czekać a ja już chciałbym wiedzieć.

----------


## dr.

Witam,

Na astmę zapadają nie tylko dzieci, ale także ludzie w podeszłym wieku .

Astma to przewlekły stan zapalny oskrzeli związany zwykle z alergią, zatem objawy tj. ataki kaszlu, bądź duszności pojawiają się zwykle po kontakcie z alergenem(np. pyłki roślin, roztocza, sierść zwierząt i niektóre produkty spożywcze, np. orzeszki, mleko, czekolada)

Astma ma charakter napadowy i ataki bardzo często pojawiają się w nocy lub nad ranem.

Astmę mogą wywoływać również np. zakażenie układu oddechowego, wysiłek fizyczny, szczególnie na zimnym powietrzu oraz stres.

Rada: Trzeba iść jak najszybciej do lekarza, bo nie należy tego bagatelizować!

----------


## focus9

Typowe objawy początku astmy. Nie zwlekaj z wizytą u lekarza.

----------

